# Starlight Campground, Pa.



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

If your in the area this weekend stop and say hi! 
We will be up on the hill. 
Joe


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Great Campground - and your camping in a great spot - have fun!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks! 
We just might have to stock up at the Green Dragon has been a long time since we walked the Dragon!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Red Beard said:


> Thanks!
> We just might have to stock up at the Green Dragon has been a long time since we walked the Dragon!


We were at Oak Creek for Memorial Day and visited the Dragon - we purchased our wooden welcome sign there.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

We will be at Starlite next weekend........can't wait!!!! Have a great time!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Just curious how your trip went? - we returned from the finger lakes on Sunday - and - hit massive rain from about Selinsgrove to Harrisburg (approx 2 hrs). Did you get any rain?

This made for some fun driving!


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

We had a hard rain at 4am Saturday - woke us up and we checked everything and went back to bed. Slept to the sounds of the rain. 
Saturday evening was interesting! 
Since it was just the wife and I, we actually sat and watched a movie uninterrupted which was really nice! The movie ended and I started making dinner as the wife turned on the news that got our attention to say the least - BIG red cells with spinning alerts moving our way!!!








When we saw where they were I made a quick decision grab the keys the wallet and my phone and get out FAST. We headed to the low lands and then had one person on the phone watching the storm on the net and I pulled it up on my phone. 
The wife was concerned for us and the camper&#8230;I was kicking myself for not grabbing the venison tenderloin I had marinating. I could handle loosing the camper but tenderloin







that would make me cry







. 
Needless to say the storm passed and we started driving back to the CG&#8230;wow lots of flooding and washouts and rocks washed onto the roads.








The wife said she had a nice weekend but could have done without the rain and the tornado warning&#8230;I told her that is what made it great now she has a great story of running from the storm.








From now on we will have weather radio in the camper!


----------

